# Thinking about going to Tokyo



## TurtlePower (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm thinking about going to Tokyo to study at the Yoshinkan Hombu Dojo.  Has anyone else studied/is anyone else studying there?  Do you have any tips?  Anyone know how much tuition is for the regular classes is (not the live in or senshusei program,) and do you have any advice on finding a reasonably priced apartment near the dojo or within a twenty minute subway/ bus ride?  Thanks everyone.


----------



## jks9199 (Jan 8, 2010)

If you check their homepage, it has a lot of useful information.  Much of the section for the senshusei program would be applicable; you'd simply be looking at a lessened training commitment.


----------



## TurtlePower (Jan 9, 2010)

jks9199 said:


> If you check their homepage, it has a lot of useful information.  Much of the section for the senshusei program would be applicable; you'd simply be looking at a lessened training commitment.



Thanks!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 9, 2010)

Just understand that reasonably priced and Tokyo really do not go together well.  Most people that I personally know that go to Japan and train find employment of some kind usually teaching English in order to survive.  It is a great experience to be sure but each individual has given up enormously to be there!


----------



## TurtlePower (Jan 9, 2010)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Just understand that reasonably priced and Tokyo really do not go together well.  Most people that I personally know that go to Japan and train find employment of some kind usually teaching English in order to survive.  It is a great experience to be sure but each individual has given up enormously to be there!



Yeah, I noticed that, lol!  I'm just trying to find out what my options are.  I'll probably go and study somewhere in the States and save up some money that way while working on my degree.  Then I'll decide whether or not to go for the TESOL.


----------



## Z-Man (Mar 17, 2010)

Check out the link:

http://www.sakura-house.com/

From what I hear the sakura house website is a popular housing option for Westerners in Tokyo.

Good Luck!


----------



## Z-Man (Mar 17, 2010)

[FONT=&quot]The website for welcome inns for Japan is ([/FONT][FONT=&quot]www.itcj.or.jp/[/FONT][FONT=&quot]).  The welcome inns are nice hotels but they are not as fancy as the major hotels.  They are reasonably priced.[/FONT]


----------

